# Radiator Support



## swamper8 (Aug 15, 2005)

Vehicle: 1995 Nissan Altima

I recently replaced the clutch in this vehicle. When I removed the engine/tranny cross member, I found that the middle/lower side of the radiator support was rusted out. (Right where the cross member bolts to it) I bought a new radiator support and I'm in the process of installing it. I'm doing this whole job as side work and I'm going to be paid for it. However I can't even begin to estimate what a professional would charge to replace a radiator support. It's no easy job as I had to paint the new support and also break many spot welds on the original support before it could be removed from the vehicle. Are there any body guys or claims adjusters who visit this forum? I need a guestimate as to what a body shop would charge to remove/replace the radiator support in an Altima. Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't have the Crash Estimating Guide at home but the support R&R time is usually around 5 hours plus an hour for refinishing. I would check with a local body shop or Vo-Tech school that has a Auto Collision program for more definite info.

Troy


----------



## JonathanD (Aug 24, 2005)

It costs $900-$1000. Go on, ask me how I know...

I hate rust.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i had my civic's radiator support replaced and the labor was 300. i bought my support from a junk yard.....lol


----------



## swamper8 (Aug 15, 2005)

*estimate*

I got a estimate from a body shop across the street from my job. They said anywhere from $300 (weld on a plate) to replacing the whole piece for around $1000. So I believe both of you ha ha. I wound up buying a brand new core support from VENG USA for $109 and I charged the lady $400 to put it in the car. It took about 10 hours and was quite the miserable experience.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i believe it. i wouldnt attempt. to much of a bitch. plus i cant weld...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im getting mine done for the price of the support and a 12 pack. having a g/f with professional bodymen as brothers is kickass.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> im getting mine done for the price of the support and a 12 pack. having a g/f with professional bodymen as brothers is kickass.



i now envy you :cheers:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> i now envy you :cheers:


you mean you now envy me MORE.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> you mean you now envy me MORE.



yes sir your alty runs :thumbup: mine dont


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

I have this same problem my radiator support is rusted right where the crossmember bolts on to it. do you think its a better idea just to weld a plate across the entire thing or just replace the entire radiator support?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

this is a common problem for altimas, and i suggest replacing it. i do not recommened a "quick fix". its not all to expensive.


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

alrite i'm looking to change out my clutch as well since the radiator support is rusted the cross member wouldn't bolt back up can i just leave it when when i put the new clutch in?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> yes sir your alty runs :thumbup: mine dont


actually, it doesnt... 
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201659


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

so can i leave it out?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

leave what out?


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

leave out the crossmember. when i put the new clutch i dont believe that i would be able to bolt the crossmember back up because the whole on the radiator support its already rusted. so the main thing is would i be able to change the clutch and leave the crossmember out? thanks


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

wow asleep thats f*ckin knarly, lol. well at least you know what your problem is. im still in the dark  but then again i still havent changed my IACV. but i have taken my old 1 out which is half the battle. 

do you mean drive it with out your crossmember? and if you do HELL NO. thats 2 of your 4 motor mounts.


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

alrite so how would i put the crossmember on when the radiator support is rusted?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

94altimase said:


> alrite so how would i put the crossmember on when the radiator support is rusted?


youre just gonna have to get it fixed somehow. someone can fabricate a mount for you im sure that will get you down the road...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> wow asleep thats f*ckin knarly, lol. well at least you know what your problem is. im still in the dark  but then again i still havent changed my IACV. but i have taken my old 1 out which is half the battle.


wanna know whats worse? the engine i bought to replace this one is bad too, lol. have to pull the engine again tonight so they can deliver my new(er) one on tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

alrite thanks for all the advice i'll let ya'll kno how it goes


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i would be pissed off. but hey at least there makin it right. i need to go buy my IACV so i can get my car to my dudes body shop.


----------

